

Shame your non-paying clients in public - laktek
http://vesess.com/blog/curdbee-call-out/

======
baberuth
Don't do it.

Might be a way to encourage them to pay you, but to your prospective clients
who don't know the backstory behind nonpayment, you will seem petty and
vindictive. Maybe you didn't deliver as promised, or the bill just slipped
through the cracks by accident by ending up in the engineering department
instead of accounts payable.

The facebook/twitter route is a public record, not only for the client but for
you.

Do what's right for you, not what's wrong for them.

~~~
devicenull
I'm pretty sure the date has something to do with this announcement ;)

------
kevinred
Amazing to have a real service like that. What do other HNs think?

